
Welcome to Bypass Paywalls Clean for Chrome/Firefox - bpc945
https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-clean/issues/36/welcome-to-bypass-paywalls-clean
======
bpc945
Refactored Bypass Paywalls Clean extension (no google analytics)/add-on with
lots of new sites (200+ sites + all (custom domains of) Medium), bug-fixes,
option to add custom sites and update-notification.
[https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-
cl...](https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-chrome-clean)

[https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-
firefox-c...](https://bitbucket.org/magnolia1234/bypass-paywalls-firefox-
clean)

